# Gandhara university, Peshawar, what are my chances



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

Hello people, i have heard of a private university in Peshawar called gandhara. 
IS there any university called that. I have'nt heard that name before. 
ANd do somebody know if it is a good one, if you wanna get admission there.

Cos i am a girl, i was born in Denmark, know i wanna get admission in a Pakistan med. college.

DO you think it is a good university?

And a nother question is, that is that right that you have to pay 12 lakhs rupees for get admission on Islamia UNiversity in rawalpindi?

People i hope you can help me with these questions


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Zuna said:


> Hello people, i have heard of a private university in Peshawar called gandhara.
> IS there any university called that. I have'nt heard that name before.
> ANd do somebody know if it is a good one, if you wanna get admission there.
> 
> ...


 
Hey.. 
yes there is a university called *GANDHARA UNIVERSITY*.. there website is Gandhara University
and i m not surprized that u havnt heard of it .. as it was only established in 2002 .. 

ammmm 12 lakhs to get admision .. i dnt knw abt that .. but you can check there website out 

:: Welcome to Islamic International Medical College -Rawalpindi n its is ISLAMIC INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL COLLEGE!


n whether these univesities r good or not .. then it really depends on you wat r ur plans once your done with ur MBBS! .. Do u wanna cum back to Denmark? .. then you should really call the medical council in Denmark n see there opinion on these universities as both of them are private and not well known ..but if you r interested to go to private med school n around islamabad area then you should look at SHIFA MEDICAL COLLEGE .. it is well known in uk n there USML results r pretty good aswell if ur planing to go to states after MBBS! .. 

Welcome to Shifa College of Medicine


tc 
n 
good luck!


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

I also wanna get admission in Shifa or Agha khan
But i only have family in peshwar or rawalpindi, and my father does'nt agreed to let me take a room in some hostel thing. So that's why.

Otherwise i could go to Poland. But okay thanks for answering. 

And i will check out these websites. 

BUT can anybody tell me about what my chances are to get admission in a pak med. college when i am from denmark. 

It seems like it's not that hard for American students. But do somebody know how well my chances are?

Thanks again


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Your chances all depend on your grades, high school transcript, and equivalence score from IBCC. Whether you're applying from Denmark or the United States, the process is the same for all foreigners and so are the admission requirements. If you didn't go to "high school" then you'd submit the transcript of whatever is equivalent to high school in Denmark.

You need to have a minimum of 660 on the IBCC score to even be eligible for medical school in Pakistan, though that's not competitive in the least.

Anyway, the process is the same, so read up on the Admission into a Pak Med School Thread and also the IBCC thread you'll find all the info you need.#happy


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Zuna said:


> I also wanna get admission in Shifa or Agha khan
> But i only have family in peshwar or rawalpindi, and my father does'nt agreed to let me take a room in some hostel thing. So that's why.
> 
> Otherwise i could go to Poland. But okay thanks for answering.
> ...


 

hey .. 

shifa medical college is not that far way from rawalpindi its ony approx 20 min drive away! .. n alot of ppl in rawalpindi go to colleges in islamabad! .... 
n abt the admision.. u hav to get ur high school grades changed in to pakistan standards! .. Frm IBCC!

Check these thread out, reagrading the admison porcedure: 
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/140-mission-impossible-admission-into-pak-med.html

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/29-ibcc-equivalence-pakistan-medical-colleges.html

basicaly you should hav physics, bio and chemistry written in ur ceritificates! ... n in sum colleges in pakistan they also like you to sit for SAT's in bio, phy and chem .. which are american examz to get into colleges! 

any way good luck! 
:happy:


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

Okay thank you soo very much...

But can you maybe tell how i can make my grades from denmark to those pakistani grades.

Cos we have a really weird scala and i had tried to find some converting scales but cannot find any.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

okay thanks...
thats was a lot of help...

I am finish with my exam from high school or premed. i don't know what you call it in pk.

and there is just 26. days left.
So i wated to have so much information i possibly could collect.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Zuna said:


> Okay thank you soo very much...
> 
> But can you maybe tell how i can make my grades from denmark to those pakistani grades.
> 
> Cos we have a really weird scala and i had tried to find some converting scales but cannot find any.


 
you go to IBCC office!!!! 
TO CONVERT UR GRADS! 

Check there website out :

This is Inter Board Committee of Chairman

and trust me .. get ur grades changed ASAP.... as then u get sum idea .. where u stand .. on the grade system in pak !!!


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

And to be honest. none of my cousins really seems to be serious when i try to talk o them.

COS they tell me... you know in urdu .. that.. Yeh to bayin haath ka kheel hai-
That it is really really easy for foreign students. But honestly i am very very serious with my studies and it means a lot to me. That i get admission in Med. College.

So that's why im writing here-
cos im damn serious....

Sorry the bad language


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Zuna said:


> okay thanks...
> thats was a lot of help...
> 
> I am finish with my exam from high school or premed. i don't know what you call it in pk.
> ...


 

ammmm as i m 50% frm norway .. n i knw alot of ppl frm norway want to apply for med school in pak ..but sumtime they hav problem with english .. as you do ur sciences in dansek! ... 
so get that check out aswell ... if there would be any problem with that... 
tc


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Noooooooooooo! 
its not at all easy to get admision in med school any where in wolrd .. even if its pak!


n hey if u hav any questions feel free to ask .. as this wat this website for...


tc
:happy:


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

Thnaks really i really appreciate that there are people like you who really can make out some time to help others.

Total respect. 

And yes please.. i wanna ask what this ASAP is about? if you are from norway then you maybe know aomething about the danish grade system.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

IBCC converts grades from all over the world, so it won't be difficult for them to do yours either, but they won't tell you exactly how the conversion works. They never tell anyone that.

For the conversion you have to make sure that all your papers and transcripts are in English though, because if they're not, they can't convert your scores. Have the transcripts translated either in Denmark, or send your transcripts to your family in Pindi and have them get the transcripts translated into English from the National Univeristy of Modern Languages (NUML) here in Islamabad.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

ohh okay 
coz grades here are like 
00 03 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 and 13

and it is a 'little' bit different from what i have seen during my research about pakistan medical colleges. and admission.

But okay i will get mine on the 29. june then i will. take it with to pak.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

ASAP = As Soon As Possible


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

ups... hehe sorry... i am a little new with all these .. yeah you know.

I was trying to google it up. cos i thought it was some kind of convertiel scala.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Zuna said:


> Thnaks really i really appreciate that there are people like you who really can make out some time to help others.
> 
> Total respect.
> 
> And yes please.. i wanna ask what this ASAP is about? if you are from norway then you maybe know aomething about the danish grade system.


 

np! 

ASAP Means - AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!


Hey may i knw ... where u stand on the scale of the grading system .. in denmark ! n turst me gal they knw the whole scadnavian system in IBCC .. as alot of ppl frm Norway n sweden .. basically frm scadnavian countires goes to pak for further education!
n if they dnt knw they call the embassy for further info!

i hope the info frm this website would giv u sum idea on the admision porcedure in pak!


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

YES I HAVE ABOUT 8.8 IN THIS SCALA. BUT I HAVE SOME EXAMS WHICH I HAVEN'T HAVE YET.

PLUS I HAVE A URDU OXFORD EXAM IN URDU WITH A+ 
AND HAVE ALL THE PAKISTAN SUBJEKT LIKE ISLAMIYAT AND THAT.

AND YEAH I HOPE THEY HAVE SOMETHING TO SOLVE THE PROBLEM ,,,

AND YEAH I HAVE 8.8 AT THE DANISH SCALA. WHAT DO YOU THINK.. CAN YOU GIVE A GUESS...THAT HOW MUCH IT IS MAYBE IN PAK GRADES.*??*???


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

And another question....Bushi you gave me the adress. of Gandhara. But i cannot find their fee system.. or their cost per annum. 
CAN somebody help?


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Zuna said:


> YES I HAVE ABOUT 8.8 IN THIS SCALA. BUT I HAVE SOME EXAMS WHICH I HAVEN'T HAVE YET.
> 
> PLUS I HAVE A URDU OXFORD EXAM IN URDU WITH A+
> AND HAVE ALL THE PAKISTAN SUBJEKT LIKE ISLAMIYAT AND THAT.
> ...


 
_hey.... _


_yup the current danish gradation scale consists of 10 grades ranging from 00 to 13, with 00 being the worst._
_00-__completely unacceptable performance. _
_03-__very unsatisfactory performance.__ _
_5-__not satisfactory perfomance.__ _
_6-__acceptable performance.__ _
_7-__average performance.__* *_
_*8-*__*good performance. * right knw u stand aorund here**__ _
_9-__very good performance._
_10-__excellent performance._
_11-__excellent performance with honours._
_13-__exceptionally excellent performance._

_**Best way to make equivalences with other grading scales is to use percentiles, where 00 = 0% and 11 = 100%.**_


_*The average grades in danish high school is 8.22!!!*_

_as your grade is average so .. i think you stand around a C grade .. which is 60% .. so it should nt be a problem .. as u need above 60% in pre-med to get the admision in med school.. as a overseas student in pak!_

_but hey rather then asking me u should call the IBCC .. and ask them abt the conversion system!AS i minght be wrong ... i m just giving u my personal opinion.. _

_n whoooo thats good u knw ur urdu pretty well then .. amm wat do u mean by OXFORD EXAM ? (GCSE OR AS)........N how could u do ISLAMIYAT IN denmark ? #confused _

_*Quote:*_
_*"AND YEAH I HOPE THEY HAVE SOMETHING TO SOLVE THE PROBLEM ,,,"*_

_YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
_They will be able to convert ur grades with no problem ? lol .. As if I could Google the whole Danish grading system in less than a minute .. Then its there job ? never under estimate Pakistani officials!!! ?._
_Personally when I was going through the whole procedure I didn?t even knw that something like that exist in pak?. My attitude was like : ? I m from uk so they would just be able to accept my certificates with no problem and its in English n recognized worldwide? haha it wasn?t easy at all ? but it was like a roller coaster ride .. With loadz of loops! .. _
_However?. it?s a RULE .. In every country to change the certificates according to there system ! ? so Pakistan is no difference!! _

Hey? abt the *gandhara university * fee structure .. Sorry but I don?t have a clue .. But I can give u 3 different ideas/ways u can get that info on fee structure, they are:
1. Call them !
2. Write them a email 
3. As you mentioned in ur early post that u hav family in Peshawar then u can ask one of them to go there personaly n get sum information regarding the fee structure_!_ 

_Good luck with the examz! **INSHALLAH u will achieve ur desire grades*_
_Tc _

_N hang in there .. As its not easy to get admission in med school any where in the world ?. So please dnt under estimate Pakistan ? but once ur IN .. it will be all worth it!! _


_A.H_
:happy:


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

hmm.. okay thanks 

I was also myself a little sure that i was there over the 60 % and that was what i was most afraid of. 
But yeah i wrote to them yesterday, about there fee structure. so i think they will answer. 

And about the urdu exam... sorry it was'nt oxford but it was cambridge, there is a pakistani school here where i have taken my matric i think its what its called in pakistan.

And there you had urdu islamiyat and quran. 

( And to be honest i think its bcos of that, i did'nt make to get that high grades that i could get admission in danish uni.)'

My father always wanted to go back to pak, its another reason for we was in that school. But there we got a chance to give some A-level Urdu Papers, which were graded in Cambridge, And i did my top there, and the competition was in i think all the europeans country, all the places where you had chance to give that. 

So i have a certifivate from there also.

_N hang in there .. As its not easy to get admission in med school any where in the world …. So please dnt under estimate Pakistan … but once ur IN .. it will be all worth it!! _

Bushi i really don't think that it is easy, cos if i thought that i will never collect the information or write here to ask you people about that. 
I am very nervous, around this topic, cos it really means alot to me,

It was my cousins who told me that it is easy but believe me, i still do not believe in what they said. 

But i hope that i can make it to there, anyhow.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

And yeah im really working for that... )

lol. But thanks for google out the grades and work on them


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

hey ... 
ohhh cool u must be really good at ur urdu if u toped!! .. i also had to sit URDU gcse n as level privatly when i was in school/college... as when i was young my mothers always make us sit down after school to learn urdu n i was in pak for 10 months!! ..( but i hav forgotten how to write!! .. oh my mama wnt be that happy if she finds out#baffled )

lol my father also wanted to move to pak aswell but becoz of his buisness he couldnt move there permanetly but my older 2 sis got all there basic education frm pak .. as they were in boarding school in islamabad!!..i wished we moved as it would hav beeen so cool!!!!

its good ur collecting alot of info before heading to pak as it will help u alot .. haha .. as i was calling one of the universites all the time.. so when i went there even the gate person knew me..but bless my pappa he had to pay a huge phone bill for all the long distance calls! 

INSHALLAH U will make it there .....

"*Don't be afraid of the space between your dreams and reality. *
*If you can dream it, you can make it!"*

tc
A.H:happy: 

so when r u leaving for pak ?


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

Hey thanks for encouraging me... 

And yeah my uncle called today he has talked to the principle of Islamic international medical college

And have collect a whole lots of information for me too... and maybe i can live at their house. 

But it cost alot. he said about 12,5 lakhs. But my father said yes to pay... but i still want to try in a government. Because then i will have good chance for get to work if i plan to move back to denmark.

So i think it will be gandhara or IIMC if it is private
But thnaks


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Zuna said:


> Hey thanks for encouraging me...
> 
> And yeah my uncle called today he has talked to the principle of Islamic international medical college
> 
> ...


 
hey .. 

wat abt .. ARMY MEDICAL COLLEGE!! ... 

Its preety good aswell!! .. but ISLAMIC INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL COLLEGE .. AM wnt recommend it ... ... 

but hey GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

Hmm... my uncle said also first that i will be army medical college or islamic international medical college. 

But i think then i changed his mind... BUT can you tell me why you would'nt recommend it?????

Then i myabe can talk to my uncle and sort out this one


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

Are here any topics where i can see something about these two colleges?

For then i can learn something about it.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The only reason people have anything bad to say about IIMC is because of their strict cultural rules. They keep a barrier between the girls' and guys' side of the room so that you can't see each other, and the students can be fined for things like excessive socializing with the opposite sex.

They keep a very close eye on everyone. Other than that, it's really the same as any other government medical college.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

There are rumors abounding around Islamabad that Islamic International Medical College may be losing its official recognition from the Pakistan Medical & Dental Council.

It may be nothing more than a rumor, but you might want to investigate further if you're thinking of applying there.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

Okay ... it was nice to have this info. 

But i have confirmed that it is not IIMC but AMC.

So now i am happy and satisfied.
So Bushi yes it is going to be ARMY MEDICAL COLLEGE

So im happy now knowing this.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

But Amry medical College....havnt they already closed the admission for this year?? i mean as far i know, for the locals, the entry test has already been conducted and results announced...though admission lists will soon be put on the notice. but for foreigners, is the process still going on??


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

-as far as i know, then my uncle said that i still had a chance when im finish know the 29. june.

So maybe it is still open for foreign students... 

But sorry no ecxatc information...


----------

